# Iv'e got pimples on 'me triceps...



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

What 'Amma gonna do?

Hi All

I've got some pimple things on my triceps, any idea what may have caused them. I have great skin and have never seen anything like this on my body before. I noticed them a few months ago.

I use My Protein products predominantly.


Impact Whey
Creatine
Beta Alanine
Taurine
Thermopure

My diet is pretty much clean, no chocolate, crisps or burgers and I drink a gallon of water every day.

Go on, give us a clue.....

View attachment image1.JPG


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Wouldn't worry about it. Can't even see it!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Its aids


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Start wearinng vests more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Herpes


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Trebz said:


> What 'Amma gonna do?
> 
> Hi All
> 
> ...


Where it's the triceps??


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

You set of c**ts.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

That is your triceps mate


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I wouldn't worry. You should see my right lat, or rather try to. It's covered in craters.

Get a few tanning sessions you'll be fine


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

@Trebz

You seem to be suffering from a mild case of Keratosis pilaris


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Try moisturising buddy.

May be due to the area being deprived


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

looks like the bubonic plague to me, get yourself to A+E ASAP

....... what you need to do is look in the mirror and give yourself a slap


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Where it's the triceps??


 It is "*is*" not "it's", get it right Manuel ffs.


----------

